# 2014 Annuity Rates Now Available



## IvonHughes (May 28, 2013)

A happy new year to everyone.

Here is a link to the 2014 annuity rates. 

http://www.lifeannuities.com/articles/2014/annuity+rates+canada+2014+20140102.html

Best,

Ivon


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Great info.......thanks for compiling and posting that.

From time to time, there are posters who wonder what their commuted value would be worth as an annuity. 

This is a good guide for them to consider their options.

One question I have..............

There is quite a bit of difference between the various companies.

Is there a good reason to pick one company over another......from a security of funds standpoint?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah thanks
where can you find rates for buying annuities for future payouts ?
like i will be 65 in a month and might look at one to start at say 72
i think they make products like these do they not ?


----------



## IvonHughes (May 28, 2013)

sags said:


> Great info.......thanks for compiling and posting that.
> 
> From time to time, there are posters who wonder what their commuted value would be worth as an annuity.
> 
> ...


The best way to buy an annuity is to look at the top players you've been familiar with all your life. And make sure you take no more than $2k a month from any one company to make sure you have Assuris coverage


----------



## IvonHughes (May 28, 2013)

fatcat said:


> yeah thanks
> where can you find rates for buying annuities for future payouts ?
> like i will be 65 in a month and might look at one to start at say 72
> i think they make products like these do they not ?


Yes,you can buy an annuity now and start it at 72, no problem. Not all companies will go that far out but your broker can check for you.
The bigger problem is the health of you and your spouse. If one or the other falls into serious ill health, you will wonder why you didn't enjoy the income while you could.


----------

